# Deleting Post/Thread



## Romans922 (Oct 25, 2006)

How do you delete a post/thread that you made?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 25, 2006)

Request the edit option. 
Click the "delete" radio button. 
Click the button that indicates that you want to process the request.

Hope this helps.


----------

